# Early (1921) Wallboard Advertisement



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

From American Builder Magazine, April 1921
(Also "Carpenter", Issue 41)

"Sheetrock comes in standard sizes: 3/8 in, thick, 32 or 48 in. wide, and 6 to 10 ft. long"


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a complete set of those magazines from 1919 to 1941. 
They are great.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a complete set of those magazines from 1919 to 1941.
> They are great.


You would.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have a complete set of those magazines from 1919 to 1941.
> They are great.


Yup. I go through them from time to time, looking for ideas.

Also have some early Farming mags.

Hell, I've got some from every field to be honest, motorcycling, cars, tool & die, Organic Gardener....

I've got some stuff going back to the mid-1800s from when I was in Missouri, but its been locked away since I left in 1998. Ought to see which crate they're stored in some day, before I croak, preferably.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have been buying any of The Woodworker ones I can find as well.

The American builder ones have some great advertising and great info on how things were built almost 100 years ago. 

And that everything had asbestos in it.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

It's amazing how long it took to become common. Current remodel is 1939. Horse hair reinforced lath and plaster.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I love scanning through the old jobber catalogs...


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Clay pipe guaranteed for half a century. That's about right.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I can't believe there are bigger old magazine dorks than me, but it turns out there are....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> I can't believe there are bigger old magazine dorks than me, but it turns out there are....


Somewhere packed away, I've got a stash of 1950's car mags. Car Craft, Rod & Custom, Hot Rod, others whose names I no longer recall.

These were 1/4 the size of the standard mag editions - like Reader's Digest used to be.

All those frenched headlights and antennas, flamed, flared, z-channeled, chopped, dropped, sectioned, louvered, lowered, skinned, skirted and leaded. 

Moonies and lakers and Mickey Thompsons and Stromberg 97s and tri-powers; Cadillac conversions and Continental Kits, Mallory coils, magnetos and multi-electrode sparkplugs.

my my my.

And don't even get me started on the gun Catalogs like Stoegers.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have piles of old tool company catalogs and reference books for most things industrial, all the way back to 1848 is my oldest.

I love reading anything I can from back then.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I collect stuff for awhile, then I purge it. Thank goodness for PDFs - I don't mind keeping those around.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I like real books.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> From American Builder Magazine, April 1921
> (Also "Carpenter", Issue 41)
> 
> "Sheetrock comes in standard sizes: 3/8 in, thick, 32 or 48 in. wide, and 6 to 10 ft. long"


Cool. The picture should show pain rays coming from that guy's back.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I like real books.


I do, too. I've thrown out probably 800 cuft of magazines alone over the years, plus half a dozen 4 drawer filing cabinets of articles and enough books to fill a small town library. Even weird ones like "The Blacksmith of Voe", which was one of those old leather bound books you can't get a copy of any more - gone. 

Every once in a while I'll decide I made a mistake, and have to track down another copy of something I got rid of.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I have a ton of 60's and 70's Playboys and some 50's girly mags. Not sure if that counts.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

VinylHanger said:


> I have a ton of 60's and 70's Playboys and some 50's girly mags. Not sure if that counts.


What's being advertised?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

T&a?


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

This thread needs more pics.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Golden view said:


> This thread needs more pics.


You had to ask didn't ya...:thumbup:

Any Morgan fans out there...the year was 1952


----------

